# Cough and cold



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi,


I'm 34 weeks and I've got a terrible cough and cold, I've pulled a stomach muscle down the left side of my bump and it's so painful when I cough.
Other than paracetamol and honey and lemon drinks is there anything that will help me 


Thank you xx


----------

